# Corelia Tabs?



## Sebski (Jun 22, 2011)

I know that Corelia have got tabs of Aviation and Glass Faces on their website, but they haven't got tabs of Red Sky Harbor nor Treetops. Has anyone worked on tabs for these two songs? Or can people try to please? I would try myself but I've still got exams and all.

And also do Corelia plan on releasing tabs for their songs once they release the EP?


----------



## Sikthness (Jun 22, 2011)

I have scoured the internet for anything resembling a complete tab of Red Sky Harbor and Treetops and have had no luck whatsoever. A thread here or there looking for tabs such as this. However, I have heard they do intend to release tabs for all, or at least some, of their songs once the EP is finally out. So they will be available eventually, but believe me I'm right there with you fiendin for some new Corelia tabs.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 27, 2012)

Send me a PM if you want a tab for Sound of Glaciers Moving. Its too big to attach to this post, sorry.

Edit: nevermind that, just realized Corelia released the tab on their facebook. I had downloaded it from a cover on youtube, didn't realize it was official. So just go to their facebook n grab that shit, cuz its great.


----------



## Sebski (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah already did actually but cheers. Been checking corelia.net/tabs every day for Treetops haha. Can't wait for the tabs for every other song actually.


----------



## penguin_316 (Mar 30, 2012)

These guys are amazing, been jamming this since it came out nonstop. But really, these tabs are just making me appreciate it that much more, so fun to "try" to play these songs.


----------



## sahaal (Apr 13, 2012)

Treetops is up! Corelia - Tabs


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 13, 2012)

sahaal said:


> Treetops is up! Corelia - Tabs



YES! Finally ! Glad they are puttin em up quick. I am dyin to learn Blood Petals.

Edit: This song is so much fun to play. All Corelia songs are. They are overflowing w/ riffs that are both technical, as well as fun to play.


----------



## penguin_316 (Apr 19, 2012)

+1 for treetops, love this stuff. And although it it hard stuff to play at least we know it's how they play it themselves, direct from the source.


----------



## Sebski (Apr 23, 2012)

Treetops is gonna be a fun song to learn. Buzzing for literally any other song left to tab on the EP.


----------

